# Deadlifts: back day or leg day?



## SheLifts (Mar 26, 2007)

What day do you normally do them? 

I've never really done traditional ones and would like to incorporate them into my routine.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2007)

Lower


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

Back day for sure.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> What day do you normally do them?
> 
> I've never really done traditional ones and would like to incorporate them into my routine.



BTW, I would also recommend doing them sumo style to prevent back injuries.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2007)

I advocate them on lower day because you use alot of the same muscles as a squat. 

This is how it applies to me -

monday - lower
wednesday - upper
friday - lower
saturday - upper

If I did deadlifts on wednesday for upper it would be like training the squat muscles three training days in a row. I could see this leading to overtraining depending on how you have all the variables layed out. Just something to keep in mind.

Also, I'm not saying deadlifts don't train the entire back, they sure do, I definitely keep that in mind when training upper.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh no, not this thread again.

Id say to always put them on a lower day.

To be specific though...

My opinion:
Rack Deadlifts -> back day(pull)
Most other deads ->l ower day


----------



## Double D (Mar 26, 2007)

I always do them on lower day. I havent did them on my upper day well in......ok never.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> BTW, I would also recommend doing them sumo style to prevent back injuries.



I disagree.
Just do what feels best to you with good form every rep.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

Nate K said:


> I disagree.
> Just do what feels best to you with good form every rep.



you disagree with what? Are you saying she shouldn't try sumo deads? If so, I come.


----------



## Double D (Mar 26, 2007)

I think sumos are much easier on a persons back, but it is much tougher on the hips.


----------



## Double D (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, maybe not much easier, but you get the point.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

I know that I could pull more standard than I could sumo until I trained sumo for a while. 

I just think they are safer. My back use to be numb for almost 30 minutes after doing standard deads. Then the next day my back was stiff and inflammated. I was having to eat IBprofin to get the inflammation down. Once I switched to sumo dead I have had no problems at all with deads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2007)

Lower


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> you disagree with what? Are you saying she shouldn't try sumo deads? If so, *I come.*



Well, dont point it my way.



As far as sumo deads go, it was a sumo deadlift that finally fucked my back up for good.

Ive done conventional, romanian, and stiff-legged after a long recovery and they havent aggravated it yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> As far as sumo deads go, it was a sumo deadlift that finally fucked my back up for good.
> 
> Ive done conventional, romanian, and stiff-legged after a long recovery and they havent aggravated it yet.



Any kind of DL can mess up your back if you have bad form or aren't careful.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

Understood.

However, it slipped up on a supposed 'safer' deadlift.

Like I said in another thread, my max in my sig is a conventional.  I normally repped over 300lbs on other deadlifts.

That day (ill never forget it), the weight was 205lbs.  Form couldve been off, but I doubt it.  Of all lifts, thats the one Ive always been careful with time and time again due to fear of ending up like my brother.  (2 hernias)

Naturally, I am biased.  However, the movement doesnt seem as natural as other lifts.  Trying to keep that weight as close to your center of gravity with your arms in between your legs and having the barbell move around your knees just doesnt seem as easy as regular deads.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 26, 2007)

I do them on back day.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2007)

I hate the way sumo deadlifts feel.

anyway, the exercise is hip extension.  Put it on leg day.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2007)

Leg day.


----------



## 5abi (Mar 27, 2007)

why not sldls on leg day, and regular squats on back day


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 27, 2007)

I do them on leg day.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 27, 2007)

5abi said:


> why not sldls on leg day, and regular squats on back day



that's what i was wondering too. 

reg. deadlifts seemed to work my back more. they were the only muscles sore after i did them.


----------



## Spud (Mar 27, 2007)

5abi said:


> why not sldls on leg day, and regular squats on back day



Thats what I do. Though both of them will hit my upper back somewhat.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2007)

5abi said:


> why not sldls on leg day, and regular squats on back day



Thats what I do, also. Anybody want to chime in on this one, because I am confused.


Ninja Edit: Whoops, I read that wrong. 

I meant to say I do SLDL on leg day, and sumo deads on back day. 

Why would this not be the best coarse of action?


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

Squats when training upper? What?


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats what I do, also. Anybody want to chime in on this one, because I am confused.
> 
> 
> Ninja Edit: Whoops, I read that wrong.
> ...



i read that wrong too. 

sldl on leg day and reg deads on back day.


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Understood.
> 
> However, it slipped up on a supposed 'safer' deadlift.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with Kelju on this.  I'm certainly no expert, and hav'ent done much deadlifting, but I must say that I find sumo deadlifts feel safer than conventional stance.  Just does not seem as bad strain wise on my back.  Just my personal preference.


----------



## PWGriffin (Mar 27, 2007)

The lower back muscles are really only stabilizing the trunk and spine...the muscles undergoing an eccentric and concentric contraction are the hip extensors....

Deadlifts are as much for the lower back as barbell rows are for legs...(bent rows incorporate one long isometric romanian deadlift)


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

PWGriffin said:


> The lower back muscles are really only stabilizing the trunk and spine...the muscles undergoing an eccentric and concentric contraction are the hip extensors....
> 
> Deadlifts are as much for the lower back as barbell rows are for legs...(bent rows incorporate one long isometric romanian deadlift)



In a sense, but even if the training is isometric, that doesn't mean it isn't getting trained "hard".

Sure it is stabilizing...but say you are deadlifting 400 lbs...that's 400 lbs your erectors(among others) are stabilizing your spine from staying in an extremely limited range of motion. That's alot of work!

Now I'm on the deadlift should be done during lower side...but I think it can train the back to a pretty high degree.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2007)

leg day here


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2007)

I cant see it being put on a pull day.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I cant see it being put on a pull day.



Why not? It is perfect. It puts 1 of the big 3 lifts on each day. Deads on pull, squat on leg, and bench on push.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2007)

Thats a good balance.  And I can see the action as a "pull," but its like putting a squat on a push day.

Then again I am not totally against putting them on a pull day, judging by my previous post.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Why not? It is perfect. It puts 1 of the big 3 lifts on each day. Deads on pull, squat on leg, and bench on push.



good point. 

i guess i didn't think of it that way, but it would have all 3 in a balanced routine.


----------



## PWGriffin (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> In a sense, but even if the training is isometric, that doesn't mean it isn't getting trained "hard".
> 
> Sure it is stabilizing...but say you are deadlifting 400 lbs...that's 400 lbs your erectors(among others) are stabilizing your spine from staying in an extremely limited range of motion. That's alot of work!
> 
> Now I'm on the deadlift should be done during lower side...but I think it can train the back to a pretty high degree.



you are right.  My lower back is sore right now from heavy deads.  

But ur lower back contracts isometrically (or should) under any and just about all circumstances.  A wise trainer once told me..."everything is back work"


----------

